# USB 3 Anschluss am Xigmatek Elysium



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

Hi, Caseking,
ich hab da eine Frage zum Xigmatek Elysium.
Ich habe mir das Video angeguckt:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XC5kyHVvUJY

Doch leider ist daraus nicht erkennbar, wie die USB 3 Ports des Gehäuse am Mainboard angeschlossen werden.
Werden die auch nur durchgereicht zur I/O Blende des Mainboard und mit einem USB A Stecker angeschlossen oder gibts richtige Anschlüsse, wie auch bei USB 2, damit man es direkt auf das Mainboard stecken kann?

Außerdem würde mich interessieren, wie lang eine Grafikkarte maximal sein kann, damit man sie trotz Festplatten noch einbauen und anschließen kann?


----------



## NCphalon (26. Mai 2011)

In der Produktbeschreibung bei Caseking steht dass die nutzbare Grafikkartenlänge 44cm beträgt, das dürften, selbst wenn Festplatten net mit einbezogen sind, noch weit über 30cm sein. Außerdem erkennt man auf dem Foto des Innenraums beim Kabelwust en Blauen USB-A Stecker, der wohl auch die Frage nach der Anschlussart des Front-USB-3.0 klären dürfte.


----------



## Caseking-Nils (26. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen,

ja, das was NCphalon gesagt hat, kann ich nur bestätigen: Die USB 3.0 Ports gehen nicht auf die internen Anschlüsse des Mainboards.

Gruß
Nils


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

Das heißt als, dass man sich die USB 3 Adapter von euch dazu kaufen muss, wenn man das Gehäuse an die internen Anschlüsse anschließen will?
Caseking.de » Kabel/Adapter » Daten Kabel/Adapter » USB Kabel/Adapter » IN WIN USB 3.0 Kabel intern zu extern

Bei zwei Ports im Gehäuse bedeutet das logischer Weise zwei Adapter, richtig?


----------



## Caseking-Nils (26. Mai 2011)

Das Kabel bietet dir leider keine Möglichkeit, ein weiteres Kabel und somit zwei USB 3.0 Ports zu bedienen. Es kommen jedoch in Kürze von BitFenix und auch Lian Li Lösungen für zwei USB 3.0 Ports.

Gruß
Nils


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

Achso, jetzt verstehe ich das.
Der Anschluss am Mainboard ist eigentlich für zwei USB 3 Ports gedacht, doch mit dem Adapter kann nur einer realisiert werden, richtig?
(Wer denkt sich denn den Blödsinn aus? )

Von Xigmatek soll es doch auch bald neue Gehäuse geben (laut Interview mit dem Mitarbeiter). Ist da schon was von bekannt, z.B. das dieses Problem löst oder kommt da nur was von Lian Li?
(BitFendix sagt mir nicht zu, da ich kein Fan von Fronttüren bin)


----------



## Caseking-Nils (26. Mai 2011)

Eigentlich ist davon auszugehen, dass jetzt nach und nach immer mehr Gehäusehersteller eine Lösung für das Problem haben werden. Das wird nicht nur von Lian Li alleine gelöst werden.

Gruß
Nils


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

Aber ihr bei Caseking habt ja jetzt noch keine konkreten Gehäuse (die bald kommen) im Auge, oder (jetzt abgesehen von den beiden genannten)?


----------



## Caseking-Nils (27. Mai 2011)

Von BitFenix und Lian Li kommen externe Lösungen für alle USB 3.0 bestehenden Gehäusen mit zwei USB 3.0 Ports. Es handelt sich also nicht um komplett neue Gehäuse.

Gruß
Nils


----------



## rehacomp (27. Mai 2011)

So sieht das Kabel von Bitfenix aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitfenix bietet demnächst auch die möglichkeit 2x 2 interne USB3 an die Front in ein 3,5" Schacht zu bringen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2011)

Caseking-Nils schrieb:


> Von BitFenix und Lian Li kommen externe Lösungen für alle USB 3.0 bestehenden Gehäusen mit zwei USB 3.0 Ports. Es handelt sich also nicht um komplett neue Gehäuse.
> 
> Gruß
> Nils



Wie meinst du das "externe Läsung"?
Kann man die dann nur dort nutzen oder allgemein?



rehacomp schrieb:


> So sieht das Kabel von Bitfenix aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist ja nur ein Adapter, wie es ihn jetzt schon gibt (nur mit dem Unterschied, dass zwei Buchsen dabei sind.
Der wirkliche Hit ist das jedoch auch nicht, aber sinnvoller als der Adapter, den es derzeit bei Caseking gibt.

Jetzt die Frage, kann man den Adapter auch einzeln kaufen, also im Zubehör?
(denn sowas würde mir ja schon reichen, auch wenn Perfektion anders aussieht)


----------



## Caseking-Nils (27. Mai 2011)

Die Lian Li Lösung sieht folgendermaßen aus: Lian Li Industrial Co., Ltd.

Gruß
Nils


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2011)

Kann ich auch mit leben, gibt es die Adapter auch einzeln zu kaufen, also nimmt ihr die mit in euer Portfolio auf?
Wenn ja, wann denn (bzw. wann kommen die auf den Markt)?


----------



## Caseking-Nils (27. Mai 2011)

Ja, die gibts dann alle einzeln. Die Lian Li Lösung kommt wohl noch im nächsten Monat. BitFenix müsste kurze Zeit danach verfügbar sein.

Gruß
Nils


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2011)

Alles klar, ich warte dann noch mal ab, nach den Messen in den nächsten Wochen kommt ja sicher noch das eine oder andere neue Gehäuse, vielleicht lege ich es mir dann zu, mit dem 600T bin ich irgendwie unzufrieden (und ein USB Port ist da auch schon mehr oder weniger kaputt, weiß aber nicht, wieso und die Lüftersteuerung hakt manchmal aus ).
Das Elysium bietet ja reichlich Platz, blöd finde ich es nur, dass wenn man kein EVGA SR2 einbaut, ist die zweite Öffnung (für den CPU Sockel Zugang) im Mainboard Tray frei (es gibt keine Abdeckung), schön sieht definitiv anders aus, keine Ahnung, was sich Xigmatek dabei gedacht hat, hoffentlich liefern sie schnell eine neue Revision nach. Und die beiden USB 3 Kabel kann man auch nicht nach hinten durchlegen (man muss durch die Öffnung, die eigentlich für das EPS 12V Stromkabel gedacht ist).
Deswegen kam ich ja auch erst auf die Idee mit der Nutzung dem internen Mainboard USB 3 Anschluss. 

Ich suche seit 4 Jahren das perfekte Gehäuse, aber gefunden habe ich es noch nicht. 
Ob Meshfront oder nicht, ist eigentlich egal, Fronttür ist jedoch ein No-Go bei mir (nutze Festplatten Wechselrahmen).


----------



## DCM_Made_of_Hate (22. Juni 2011)

moin ^^

also ich will mir auch das xigmatek elysium holen und wollte daher mal fragen ob einer von euch der das elysium schon hat ein bild reinstellen kann wo alle kabel vom gehäuse zu sehen sind weil ich will echt nix falsch machen will und bevor ich extra noch n zweites mal bestellen muss da ich die hälfte vergessen habe mitzubestellen würde ich mir lieber mal n bild davon anschauen  ( in dem caseking video sind die kabel im gehäuse auch nicht alle zu sehen )

weil wie ich schon gelesen habe benötige ich ja einen adapter um die beiden usb 3.0 zum laufen zu kriegen naja der is ja nicht so teuer die 10 € habe ich auch noch ^^


----------



## andisaw (26. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DCM_Made_of_Hate (27. Juni 2011)

einwandfrei ^^

versetzt mich immer wieder in erstaunen wenn ich sehe wieviel platz in dem ding ist ^^


----------

